
Facebook login page logs user's pre-filled info to their servers - techthumb
https://twitter.com/techthumb/status/980310061229793280
======
kedean
This is a poorly named post. It's not "logging" anything, in all likelihood
this information is discarded immediately. This shows that the information is
_sent_ to facebooks server, but I'd bet money that it's simply the default
behavior of their text box widget to use ajax-based 'autocomplete', with a
null backend for things like this.

~~~
sgroppino
It'd still be captured by anything sniffing the network. Then again, tracking
everything a user does on one's website seems to be the norm these days. Not
sure there should be a disclaimer before the data is captured, though?

~~~
kedean
I mean I agree that it's not a good thing that its captured at all, but it's
going down a dangerous road to ascribe literally everything they do as
malicious. The term 'logging' has a well-defined meaning in the tech community
that implies the data is being stored long-term, and no use cases or evidence
are provided for that.

I dislike facebook as much as the next person, but too much panic becomes
harmful to larger goals.

------
michaelmcmillan
This tirade against Facebook is starting to slip into hysteria.

